# Nikon D5200



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

My go to place for camera stuff is Adorama and B&H. Adorama will have refurb Nikon gear on the cheap which sometimes is nicer than brand new since they are an authorized dealer their refurb stuff gets inspected by Nikon.

http://www.adorama.com/results/d5200


----------



## Petri (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope you know that the Nikon D5200 does not have a built in AF motor, therefore, it can only accept lenses with built in motor if you want Auto Focus. For Nikon lenses, you have to opt for only AF-S lenses, thus, reducing your choices of lens should you want to get something other than the kit lens.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ Not necessarily true. He can get any lens made by Nikon and they will work wonderfully, its just it might not have autofocus. Manual focus does get old after awhile, but definitely worth if it your on a budget. It also will force you to learn a different technique and IMO can sometimes expand the creative plane when taking photos.


----------



## Petri (Jul 12, 2013)

Da Plant Man said:


> ^^ Not necessarily true. He can get any lens made by Nikon and they will work wonderfully, its just it might not have autofocus. Manual focus does get old after awhile, but definitely worth if it your on a budget. It also will force you to learn a different technique and IMO can sometimes expand the creative plane when taking photos.


I hope my statement wasn't misleading as I mentioned "if you want Auto Focus" roud:


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

No Nikon or Canon have built-in AF into the bodies. He has to go Sony Alpha if he wants that along and still have a good selection of lenses.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Yes, I don't mind not having auto-focus....I mean isn't that the whole point of getting a DSLR!!!?? 

(auto focus is for pansies!!! LOL)


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> No Nikon or Canon have built-in AF into the bodies.


That's what I thought, as well.


----------

